# Ordering MAC online - Changing or Cancelling an Order



## mochabean (Dec 3, 2007)

Hey guys,

I have a question. Late last night after 11 PM I ordered several things online at MAC website including some of the beauty powders and the stylistics collection. 

I ended up changing my mind on one of the colors of the Stylistics mystery powder. Since technically this was the weekend and my order had not been processed yet, I thought I would be able to just call MAC's customer service number and get them to change part of the order since my order was not shipped yet. 

Well I had no idea what MAC's customer service hours were. So I called at midnight and they said their computers were down and to call back at 7 AM EST. I ended up calling at 7:10 AM EST (My time was a little past 4 AM PST). I asked the MAC person on the phone if it was possible to change something in my order. I did not want to cancel the order, only want to exchange a color with another color. This person told me that I was not allowed to do anything to the order (like change it) once I placed the order online. They said that a delivery truck comes and picks up the orders sharply at 6 AM and that my order was probably already picked up by this truck and on its way to be shipped/delivered.

Now, I find that hard to believe. What is the processing time for a MAC online order to be processed?? I ordered the items on a weekend at night. I knew that they wouldn't be able to process the order until today the next business day, Monday. Yet when I call first thing in the morning they say that my order was already shipped out and I can't do anything about it?? Is this really true?? I find that hard to believe. 

Either way, I guess I'm just gonna have to wait until I get the order in the mail and then re-ship it back to MAC to do the exchange.


----------



## cocolette (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: Ordering MAC online*

in the uk the 'truck picks things up the night before. Im sure you can change it, but mac remeberse(sp?) postage cost to you anyway when you ship back to them!
hth
coco xx


----------



## User40 (Dec 5, 2007)

*Re: Ordering MAC online*

That's happened to me before. They told me I can refuse the order when they deliver it or if you're not at home, write REFUSED on it and drop it in a UPS drop-box. That way you aren't liable for the shipping and you can even track it on it's way back.


----------



## COBI (Dec 5, 2007)

*Re: Ordering MAC online*

I called to add to an order once and was told that I could cancel the entire order and re-enter, but I could not modify it.

I called 30 minutes after placing my initial order.

Although inconvenient for me, I didn't really think it was unreasonable. 

I think we get so used to the amazon.com-type systems that provide a window of time where you can edit orders online that we forget that not all processing programs are that sophisticated and that often the order is sent off-site for processing/shipping and really can't be retreived/modified easily.

Laura


----------



## aziajs (Dec 5, 2007)

*Re: Ordering MAC online*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *COBI* 

 
_I called to add to an order once and was told that I could cancel the entire order and re-enter, but I could not modify it.

I called 30 minutes after placing my initial order.

Although inconvenient for me, I didn't really think it was unreasonable. 

I think we get so used to the amazon.com-type systems that provide a window of time where you can edit orders online that we forget that not all processing programs are that sophisticated and that often the order is sent off-site for processing/shipping and really can't be retreived/modified easily.

Laura_

 
I agree.  I think it would just be too difficult to offer the option of modifying orders.


----------



## redambition (Dec 7, 2007)

*Re: Ordering MAC online*

if a company does not alllow changes to be made once an order is placed and payment taken, it's generally because their system will automatically generate a picking slip for the order in their warehouse.

it's an absolute nightmare to try and stop an order once a picking slip has been printed. it's a physical piece of paper that has to be found (someone may already be gathering up your order so they'll be carrying it around the warehouse, or it could be in a huge pile of slips waiting) and destroyed to ensure the order does not actually get despatched.

yes, it's posssible, but it's a huge waste of time for the warehouse staff who have to find and remove it. if someone has spent time gathering the products for the order then there's more time wasted as the products have to be returned to the correct shelves.

hope that helps explain


----------



## wifey806 (Dec 19, 2008)

*For those who've canceled on online order...*

COBI, thanks for the above info. I used my debit card for an online order (i have my CC info saved so I can order MAC a little TOO easily). But I messed up, I wanted to use my gift card.

I called and had my order canceled within four minutes of placing my online order. The CSA told me they would _"try"_ to cancel it. And then I can reorder with my new form of payment.

My question is_* how likely am i to get my order canceled?*_ Cuz i don't want to reorder and end up with 2 of everything! 
(or do I ??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

TIA!
wifey806


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 19, 2008)

*Re: Ordering MAC online*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *COBI* 

 
_I called to add to an order once and was told that I could cancel the entire order and re-enter, but I could not modify it.

I called 30 minutes after placing my initial order.

Although inconvenient for me, I didn't really think it was unreasonable. 

I think we get so used to the amazon.com-type systems that provide a window of time where you can edit orders online that we forget that not all processing programs are that sophisticated and that often the order is sent off-site for processing/shipping and really can't be retreived/modified easily.

Laura_

 

Yep same thing happened to me...and I called 5 mins after I ordered...But I just cancelled everything and re-ordered...

They said I could add to it but I couldn't cancel off if it...That part I did find a little strange...But what can you do.


----------



## wifey806 (Jan 6, 2009)

FYI, I ended up getting sent my package/getting charged. I'm soooo irritated! Especially since I requested my order to be cancelled less than FIVE mins after ordering! Aaand I went ahead and wasted part of my gift card on the same things in the store! grrrr!! hence my sale thread.


----------

